# Bakery occupancy classification



## rth

I see bakeries are under F-1 but what about a small bakery that just sells to walk ins? I'm told this would be classified as a business but would like to know where to find this in writing.

2006 IFC adopted

Thanks


----------



## mark handler

Small food service B or M


----------



## steveray

Retaraunt A2...less than 50 occupants B

303.1.1 Small buildings and tenant spaces.

A building or tenant space used for assembly purposes with an occupant load of less than 50 persons shall be classified as a Group B occupancy.


----------



## cda

Agree with Steve

Treat it like a restaurant, Pizza Hut, etc


----------



## mark handler

steveray said:
			
		

> Retaraunt A2...less than 50 occupants B 303.1.1 Small buildings and tenant spaces.
> 
> A building or tenant space used for assembly purposes with an occupant load of less than 50 persons shall be classified as a Group B occupancy.


If no seating, not a restaurant . sales only,  M


----------



## cda

ABM, sounds like mixed occupancy


----------



## fatboy

Cut to the chase, if it's small enough, B


----------



## Codegeek

I'm with fatboy.


----------



## mark handler

Supermarket with Bakery an M

Bakery no seating, not a restaurant, And not by definition a B


----------



## cda

So the business is not going to do anything to encourage customers to stay eat and buy any more stuff

If so M it is


----------



## mark handler

cda said:
			
		

> So the business is not going to do anything to encourage customers to stay eat and buy any more stuffIf so M it is


I don't know that we do not have all the information, do we ever?


----------



## cda

In the bigger scheme of life we are merely cogs in the wheel of life, and so is this pondering, a cog in the evolution of the code of life


----------



## mark handler

That's always a problem we never have all the information


----------



## ICE

It's a hubcap and a can of Sterno in some guy's garage.


----------



## steveray

The bakery in the grocery store is accessory (usually)....that would be the only way I could call it an M.....


----------



## Paul Sweet

Small neighborhood bakeries should be B or M.  F-1 would be for large BAKERIES that send out baked goods by the truckload.


----------



## Frank

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> Small neighborhood bakeries should be B or M.  F-1 would be for large BAKERIES that send out baked goods by the truckload.


Agree just like print shop vs printing plant.

800 sq ft bakery  with one double decker oven and 2 display cases that buys sugar and flour by the sack and makes custom cakes, cupcakes, and cookies is a B.  811,000 sq ft bakery with multiple continuous production lines for cookies and crackers with dual rail spurs for bringing in the flour, sugar, and shortning by multiple railcar lot with 70 ft high automated rack storage for finished goods F-1/S-1.  These two examples are about 4 miles apart in our county.


----------



## cda

Are there much difference in code requirements for a B or M , for small buildings???


----------



## mark handler

cda said:
			
		

> Are there much difference in code requirements for a B or M , for small buildings???


N o   .. .


----------



## fatboy

"N o   .. ."

Agreed...........


----------



## steveray

cda said:
			
		

> Are there much difference in code requirements for a B or M , for small buildings???


Pretty close and often have the same requirements and exceptions....


----------



## rth

Thanks fellas, given the square footage looks like the occupant load will be over 50 so A-2 it is.

Curveball - upstairs attic is office space so now it has to be sprinkled top to bottom, right? 903.2.1.2


----------



## Francis Vineyard

An exception to others if they are milling their own flour; NEC hazardous location; F-1


----------



## cda

rth said:
			
		

> Thanks fellas, given the square footage looks like the occupant load will be over 50 so A-2 it is. Curveball - upstairs attic is office space so now it has to be sprinkled top to bottom, right? 903.2.1.2


Are you using the entire sq ft to make that call or just where customers will be


----------



## rth

Good question, 2 rooms with tables and chairs seating 40. With the foyer and small sales area it will break 50 not counting kitchen and decorating room.


----------



## steveray

rth said:
			
		

> Thanks fellas, given the square footage looks like the occupant load will be over 50 so A-2 it is. Curveball - upstairs attic is office space so now it has to be sprinkled top to bottom, right? 903.2.1.2


That is a hell of a curveball....What was the building previously? What else is in the building? Change of use?

Maybe F1 with accessory M....

How did we get from walk ins to seating for 40? That sounds like A2 but sprinklers at 100 OL I think...or 5000 ft maybe?


----------

